# Removing adhesive inside shoes?



## JWH (May 8, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I recently became the new owner of a set of gently-used AE Grayson loafers. In otherwise fantastic shape, the previous owner had used a number of felt pads in and around the tongue area. These had been removed before sale, but the adhesive remains. I was wondering what, if any, advice you all have on how to remove the remaining adhesive from the inside of these shoes. I'd imagine Goo Gone, as would be any alcohol-based cleaner, is a non-starter. How about Lexol Cleaner?

Regards,
J


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Spray a little WD 40 on a soft cloth and very carefully rub the adhesive residue away. However be aware that a moments carelessness on your part can lead to mild staining of your shoe leather. Good luck in this quest for perfection!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Not all alcohol-based products are "non-starters". As an eBay seller of hundreds of pairs of pre-loved shoes, I have encountered this problem on numerous occasions. I always peel off the offending adhesive pads. Then, I dab a cloth in fingernail polish remover and gently rub over the remaining residue. Be careful not to get any of the solvent on the out side of the shoe as it could discolor the calfskin.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

GooGone is my favorite. same precautions.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Actually the best accessory to remove sticky material (e.g. a price tag or other type of sticker) is your blow dryer. I don't see why it wouldn't work on one of those pads, or even their residue. Shoot some very warm air to soften up the adhesive and then gently rub with your finger. No need for dangerous chemicals.


----------

